# Highlighting Hair Advice!!!



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Since I have no money, I have had to highlight my hair myself. I got the stuff where you put on that dorky cap and pull pieces of hair through the holes, no big deal. But I went overboard and now my hair is TOO BLONDE.

Whenever this happens, I would go to my stylist and she would put in LOW LIGHTS. Tonight I bought hair color is a very dark brown and was thinking of using the dark brown dye as I did the blonde highlights. Pull through the blonde strands and dye them dark brown.

Has anyone ever done this? Does it work?


----------



## YellowRoses (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure if this is the case for you but if its the colour being too strong rather than too many coloured bits, using one of the stronger anti-dandruff shampoos a few times used to be a tip for calming the colour down

I wouldn't dare try what you're suggesting in case of a full on STRIPED effect

In the UK , you can get very cheap hair care at colleges from the students but I guess its summer and everyone is on a break at the moment


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, my whole head is mixed with highlights and my natural color which is medium brown. It's the top of my head that I went crazy on. I used highlights so there are there for good. Bleach doesn't wash out, that is why I thought I could dye a few strands on the top of my head with a dark brown.

I plan on doing a test strip first. When I do get enough money to go see my stylist, SHE IS GOING TO KILL ME. Seriously!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

do you have pix posted?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to get a toner to strip out the blonde before you try coloring it again.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Since I have no money, I have had to highlight my hair myself. I got the stuff where you put on that dorky cap and pull pieces of hair through the holes, no big deal. But I went overboard and now my hair is TOO BLONDE.
> 
> Whenever this happens, I would go to my stylist and she would put in LOW LIGHTS. Tonight I bought hair color is a very dark brown and was thinking of using the dark brown dye as I did the blonde highlights. Pull through the blonde strands and dye them dark brown.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this? Does it work?


I always use foil for both, for the highlights, I use foil and pick even places on both sides of my head and do as thick of strands as I want, and get much better results using a box of blond color/with bleach then with those highlight kits.... for the low lights, same deal, just pick the strands or chunks, in places underneath, pulling all the highlights up.... so the lowlights offset them.... you can find videos on youtube to show you both, just use the words "with foil" when you do your searches. the results are so much nicer. The caps you don't get much highlight at all from the boxes, at the salon you do, because they pull thru FAR more hair.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

endlessgrief said:


> Well, my whole head is mixed with highlights and my natural color which is medium brown. It's the top of my head that I went crazy on. I used highlights so there are there for good. Bleach doesn't wash out, that is why I thought I could dye a few strands on the top of my head with a dark brown.
> 
> I plan on doing a test strip first. When I do get enough money to go see my stylist, SHE IS GOING TO KILL ME. Seriously!


You might try more of a golden light brown. If you do home kits with dark brown on top of bleach, you sometimes get green.

I did that to a friend's hair once.

It was bad.

Very bad.

Darken gradually....light golden brown or a red maybe.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you Helena Bonham Carter?


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

just gotta say it; highlighting > gaslighting


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

anonim said:


> just gotta say it; highlighting > gaslighting


I don't get it


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Are you Helena Bonham Carter?


I never know if you are joking or being serious. Why would I be Helena Bonham Carter?


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

As you get older, you forget certain things and someone mentioned hair turning GREEN and a light went off in my head. That happened to me once using cheapo boxed hair coloring to save money. I missed a day of work and went to a salon it was so bad.

How could I forget that? I must have blocked it out!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Windex. Seriously. Spray it on. It will take out the highlights. 

I know you just want to lessen it but aside from a professional it might not be possible. 

Wait a week then go darker. But it might be better to start all over again.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> I never know if you are joking or being serious. Why would I be Helena Bonham Carter?


she does freaky colors with her hair all the time.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Just buy one of those big flowery head assessory hair bands and stick it over the blondy spot. 


Either that or a black bag!!!


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

My SIL is a stylist so she does my hair for free (I was her experiment all through beauty school and took her stylist license test with her so I earned it...but I still usually try to give her money). Anyway, I know when she was in school that people came in to get their hair cut and colored for DIRT cheap (talking $15 for a full foil). Was is it as good as an experienced stylist? No! It sure was better than doing it yourself though because they have real stylists there helping them along. Just a thought


----------

